# Point Pleasant



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

I was in Point Pleasant yesterday (10/13) at the channel. The Shad were biting like crazy around 6pm.

-phil


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plove53!

Did you try using any of those herring for bait?


----------

